# Kaufberatung / Entscheidungshilfe: Cube vs. Bulls



## addic (29. April 2018)

Liebes Forum,

nachdem ich die letzten 10-15 Jahre mit dem gleichen (schlechten) Bike fahre, möchte ich mir endlich mal ein neues kaufen. Ich habe mir nach einiger Internet-Recherche nun 2 Räder ausgesucht, die mir gut gefallen würden und dem Budget entsprechen, das ich investieren möchte. Da ich faktisch von der Materie aber kaum Ahnung habe, dachte ich mir, dass ich hier einmal gerne Meinungen einholen möchte. Unabhängig davon werde ich versuchen beide Räder noch irgendwo Probe zu fahren.

Die Räder meiner Wahl derzeit wären:

Cube Cross Pro 2018
https://www.cube.eu/2018/bikes/trekking/tour/cross/cube-cross-pro-blacknwhite-2018/

Bulls Copperhead S+ 2016
https://www.bulls.de/produkt/bulls-copperheads-562-10241

Das Cube kostet 999,- Euro, das Bulls bekommt man für 1.199,- Euro. Mehr möchte ich nicht ausgeben.

Beanspruchen werde ich das Fahrrad für kurze Fahrten in der Stadt und längere Touren über Wald-, Schotter- und Feldwege und dabei auch mal den einen oder anderen hügeligen Abschnitt absolvieren.

Interessieren würde mich nun zum Beispiel, welches der Bikes das rundere Gesamtpaket bildet, wo Mix zwischen teureren und günstigeren Komponenten besser ist oder auch ob ich sonst irgendwelche Besonderheiten der Bikes / Komponenten beachten sollte, etc.

Also...wozu ratet ihr mir und weshalb?

Vielen herzlichen Dank im Voraus!!


----------



## bodenkontakt (30. April 2018)

Hi addic,
nur um es hier klarzustellen und ohne Dir zu nahe treten zu wollen: du vergleichst bzw. suchst hier den Vergleich zwischen Äpfeln und Birnen.
Deine Links verweisen im ersten Fall auf ein Crossbike und im zweiten auf eine "echtes" MTB.
Der Einsatzbereiche von Crossbikes und MTB´s überlappen, sind aber nicht wirklich miteinander gleichzusetzen.
Grob gesagt taugen Crossbikes von Straße bis Feldweg, MTB´s von Feldweg bis alpines Gelände. Dazwischen überlappen sie ein wenig. Aber mit dem CUBE wirst Du im alpinen Gelände genauso wenig glücklich, wie mit dem BULLS ausschließlich auf Straße.
So wie Du aber Deinen Einsatzzweck beschreibst, sehe ich für Dich eher das CUBE als das BULLS.
Also das CUBE: bei der Ausstattung gibt es beim CUBE nicht viel zu meckern. Außer den Bremsen (aber auch eher aus ästhetischen Gründen). Die hätten auch zu diesem günstigen Preis aus dem Hause Shimano etwas höher angesiedelt sein können (DEORE aufwärts).

Hoffe, das war Dir eine Hilfe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## addic (30. April 2018)

Vielen Dank. Du trittst mir hier keineswegs zu nahe. Deine Ausführung machen absolut Sinn und helfen mir sogar sehr bei meiner Entscheidung. Ich bin ein ganzes Stück in Richtung Cube gerutscht!!


----------



## bodenkontakt (1. Mai 2018)

Gern geschehen! Viel Spaß mit dem CUBE, falls Du es Dir zulegst.

Gesendet von meinem Metal mit Tapatalk


----------



## Team Slow Duck (2. Mai 2018)

Es gibt ja auch Möglichkeiten, ein Bike etwas zu verändern/tunen, indem man einfach geeignetere Reifen aufzieht. Das kann zB in Richtung "besserer Leichtlauf auf Asphalt" sein (durch weniger dickes/grobstolliges Profil), aber mit gewissen Einbußen in Sachen Pannenschutz. Dann ggf einen geländetauglicheren Reifen mit größerem/gröberen Stollenprofil bzw. besserem Pannenschutz wie bei Conti zB die Protection-Varianten oder bei Straßenreifen die Gatorskins ... meist sind beim Kauf, gerade in den nicht so teuren Preisklassen, die einfacheren günstigen Reifenvarianten aufgezogen, weil das Budget hart kalkuliert ist, da kann man keine Topreifen mit der besten Gummimischung erwarten, wenn das Paar dann so 100 Euro kostet.


----------

